
Notes from the Unashamed - smacktoward
http://sunsetgun.typepad.com/sunsetgun/2016/05/i-am-not-ashamed-barbara-payton.html
======
smacktoward
If you want to learn more about the life of Barbara Payton, the brilliant
Hollywood history podcast _You Must Remember This_ did an episode on her last
year:
[http://www.youmustrememberthispodcast.com/episodes/2017/4/3/...](http://www.youmustrememberthispodcast.com/episodes/2017/4/3/barbara-
payton-dead-blondes-episode-10)

------
rukuu001
That's an excellent writeup.

The site seems to be devoted to old Hollywood, and has long, deep analyses of
films and the people involved in them.

So good to see long-form content that's written for no reason other than a
passion for the subject.

